# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Where To Buy - Cheness Katanas?

## Chamberlain Hsieh

Hello fellows, I'm wondering if you can tell me from where I can buy a Cheness Cutlery's "Tenchi" 9260 Spring Steel Katana? Just hoping if you people can help me with a link or two to any Canadian retailers (or US retailers who ship to Canada)? Thank you !

----------


## Chamberlain Hsieh

Sorry a correction, I know where to buy the Tenchi. I meant to ask where I can buy this o-katana:

*Cheness Cutlery 33" 9260 Spring Steel O-Katana (Trial Run)

*I noticed that on the Cheness site it says only ships to US... So I'm hoping if there are any sellers who can ship it to Canada ? Any info/hints guys? Thanks  :Smilie:

----------

